

Zero to 60 in full sunlight: University of Michigan's solar racer - io
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/06/0-to-60-in-full-sunlight-revving-up-for-world-solar-challenge.ars

======
io
"'As the speed increases you're starting to look at 50, 60mph; there's a
considerable amount of power consumed by each additional mile an hour,'
Dowling said. 'There's a trade off between energy and time.' To determine how
best to expend the vehicle's energy budget, including the power in its
batteries, the team has developed software that models the vehicle's
performance."

